# Best bluetooth keyboard/case?



## CarlH (Mar 12, 2012)

Looking for recommendations of a BT keyboard/case that

1. Works with both ICS and WebOS
2. Has keys with some travel, with indentations (not chiclets) - as good a feel as a regular laptop keyboard
3. Might be found for less than $30

I've noticed a candidate at Meritline (SKU 265-564-001) that looks like the keys have the required travel and feel - but would like to get some confirmation from someone who has actually seen one and used it with both OS's.

Also if anyone wants one, the genuine HP BT keyboard is on sale today at Amazon for $27.18 shipped. From the pictures, the keys of that one appear flat - no indentations at all.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

CarlH said:


> Looking for recommendations of a BT keyboard/case that
> 
> 1. Works with both ICS and WebOS
> 2. Has keys with some travel, with indentations (not chiclets) - as good a feel as a regular laptop keyboard
> ...


Hi, I went on a Bluetooth keyboard search a while back. I lol'd when I looked up the keyboard you were talking about. It's really best to get a decent brand name like, HP or Logitech. Something that will last and be compatible for sure. I've seen similar ones sell for much less on Ebay. So I went ahead and did your Googling for you, so here you go as per your list of requirements. There are lots of crappy Bluetooth Keyboards on Ebay









indentations but no case
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Ultra-Flat-Bluetooth-Keyboard-iPhone-iPAD-PS3-iPhone-Lion-battery-/170787459404?pt=PCA_Mice_Trackballs&hash=item27c3b9d14c#ht_3743wt_1270

With a case but not indented keys
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Bluetooth-2-0-Keyboard-and-Stand-Case-Apple-iPad-2-/230763877527?pt=US_Tablet_Accessories&hash=item35ba995497#ht_5987wt_1270

I personally went with something that I knew would be compatible and last for sometime. I got this Logitech Tablet Keyboard for Android for $27 on eBay


----------



## CarlH (Mar 12, 2012)

RolandDeschain79 said:


> I personally went with something that I knew would be compatible and last for sometime. I got this Logitech Tablet Keyboard for Android for $27 on eBay


That would be a really good deal for $27, as the only BuyItNow's are running at least $43 at the moment. Unfortunately it falls flat on most of my requirements.

Thanks for the try anyway.


----------



## ozzuneoj (Oct 14, 2011)

Many of the keyboards you find in tablet cases have the terrible rubber mat style keys rather than real individual plastic keys. If it says its waterproof or water resistant, stay far away. The meritline one is one such keyboard.

I looked for such things a while ago and ended up just settling for the HP keyboard when they went on sale for $20. It isn't as good as I'd hoped sadly (doesn't feel very good compared to my fantastic Logitech Illuminated keyboard), but it does an okay job. One thing I don't understand is why they don't have delete AND backspace keys. Maybe its an Android and WebOS limitation?


----------



## VolcanicSkunk (Oct 20, 2011)

I have the HP keyboard as well, and to delete you can just use the Shift button and press backspace. That creates the delete function. I think that's why they didn't include it. The only thing I don't like about the HP keyboard is that several of the buttons along the top row don't work in Android (2.3/4+). Specifically the brightness keys and the on-screen keyboard minimizing button. I don't think the notification button works either. I can't remember as I haven't used it in a couple of weeks. But overall, I like it. I know it isn't what you were asking about, but if you can get it for around $20 it is a pretty decent keyboard.


----------

